# WASATCH MOOSE TAG



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

I've enjoyed many of the posts in the forums over the years but this is my first time ever posting. My brother was lucky enough to draw the 2016 Wasatch Moose Tag from the Expo! We are both born and raised Utah'ns and have spent 30+ years hunting elk, deer and antelope. We have seen Moose here and there over the years and have caught a random one on our trail cams on occasion. However, we really don't have a good idea on where to begin if we want a quality hunt with opportunity at some decent bulls. We are, and have always been, DIY'ers so the idea of a guide isn't appealing. We will put in the time and effort needed to figure this thing out. We we're just in hopes that someone out there may have been in the same situation in the past and might be willing to share their experiences. We are not even sure what our expectations should be for the size of moose to look for. This is an any weapon hunt but my brother would love to hunt with his bow...but is not opposed to using the rifle.

Any help that anyone could give would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lucky SOB....


Would you have shot this with a bow? That guy was 12 yards from me this year... 


-DallanC


----------



## littlebighorn (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats,
That is luck indeed!
The Wasatch is a big unit and there are moose scattered in most of it. I don't think there is any one best spot. To find a big bull you will have to put lots of boot leather on the ground and make as many contacts as you can with fellow outdoorsmen/campers, etc. to assist in you locating one. Moose are surprisingly secretive and despite being big and black they spend most warm days laying in a shady spot, only coming out early and late to feed. Best of luck on a great adventure.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I would bet that with the any weapon tag that you are going to want to try and hold out for a 40" bull or thereabouts. I don't have experience on the Wasatch, but plenty of people on here do, so stick around and contribute, and i'm sure you'll get some good info.

Congrats on the tag!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
That didn't take long to find out were MY tag went.....JK.

Now that the Wasatch central moose unit also includes the Manti and Nebo,
Go's clear down to I-70, THERE IS A LOT O COUNTRY A GUY CAN HUNT!

Just saw some kids Friday pull a fresh drop paddle of the Manti...

Been watching a couple bulls on Nebo all winter...

And the best, 2 bulls one canyon west of the PC canyons ski resort..
Both have dropped antlers to the NW of lookout ridge and the Super condor lift....
Been seeing those 2 bulls quite regular as-well..........................


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Learn tabby mtn and the areas around the ski resorts really well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

While the manti has a few moose, I'll save you some time and let you know that the Huntington canyon area has, count'em, 2 moose. A cow and a 3 year old bull. Saw them last October, and had a great chat with a CO as I have hunted that canyon my whole life, as have my dad and grandpa but none of us had ever seen a moose anywhere near there! Congrats to your brother and I hope you get a bruiser!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first moose that I ever saw in Utah was up at Cleavland Reservoir back in the mid 80's. At first I thought that it was a ugly horse until I realized that it was a cow moose.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

wrightjerry said:


> I've enjoyed many of the posts in the forums over the years but this is my first time ever posting. My brother was lucky enough to draw the 2016 Wasatch Moose Tag from the Expo! We are both born and raised Utah'ns and have spent 30+ years hunting elk, deer and antelope. We have seen Moose here and there over the years and have caught a random one on our trail cams on occasion. However, we really don't have a good idea on where to begin if we want a quality hunt with opportunity at some decent bulls. We are, and have always been, DIY'ers so the idea of a guide isn't appealing. We will put in the time and effort needed to figure this thing out. We we're just in hopes that someone out there may have been in the same situation in the past and might be willing to share their experiences. We are not even sure what our expectations should be for the size of moose to look for. This is an any weapon hunt but my brother would love to hunt with his bow...but is not opposed to using the rifle.
> 
> Any help that anyone could give would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


 Above the Parleys Canyon , Mt. Dell Golf course.


----------



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input so far!

7MM...Unfortunately, the Northern boundary for the Wasatch Moose Tag is Parleys. We have come across some bulls up there above Mt. Dell while hunting the extended but he can only hunt South of I-80. We have seen some bulls in Lamb's and on the faces South of the highway so we'll do some looking there.

Thanks again and keep the info coming!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

My son and I have had several run-ins with moose up above Cascade Springs. Couple of decent bulls that I would take going on about 5yrs old now.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to your brother on the tag!


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I know of a very nice Bull near Dog Lake. I would love to take him with my bow.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I drew a tag for the Wasatch unit two years ago and in my case it was a major disappointment. 

We had seen good bulls in past years during elk hunts, but it was really hard to find them when I was looking for them. Unfortunately, I was still working then and didn't have a lot of time to scout before the season, so I couldn't spend a lot of time hunting on weekdays. I ended up hunting 15 days total, mostly in the Strawberry Res area. I spent over $1,000 on gas and only saw 7 moose. One tiny bull, one slightly larger bull, two cows, one calf, and an old bull that I killed near the end of the season. It was 40" wide and really heavy, but only had four points per side and no palms. The meat was tougher than buckskin, even after 16 hours in the crock pot. So I didn't get good antlers or good meat out of the deal.

The DWR aged him at 10 years old. The local fish cop said they seldom get that old.

During the hunt, I talked to two elk hunters that had seen a huge bull right next to the road in the Co-op Creek area one morning. I had driven past the exact spot early that morning, but unfortunately it was before daylight, so I didn't see him.


----------



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

Well...First trip out and hit it pretty hard Memorial weekend. Mostly in the Strawberry and Current Creek areas. That country is so huge! Did a lot of hiking looking for sign, setting cameras and just learning some new country. Excited to see what we turn up.

We did see one little bull. He wasn't grown out too far and looked like maybe a 2 year old. Fascinating creatures for sure!

When we find a bull, either through the glass or on camera, will he still be there when the hunt rolls around? How far will they travel looking for cows? Are the cows going to be in the same areas right now? When you've hunted Elk and Mule Deer your whole life...figuring out the habits of a new creature in a few short months seems very daunting.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

If Tabby mountain is included definitely check up that way. My sister had a nice encounter with a group of 4 of them when she walked down through some quakies hoping to scare some deer up towards us and instead ended up hugging a tree right off the game trail as they all ran past. Luckily she wasn't hurt but it scared her pretty good.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

wrightjerry said:


> Thanks everyone for the input so far!
> 
> 7MM...Unfortunately, the Northern boundary for the Wasatch Moose Tag is Parleys. We have come across some bulls up there above Mt. Dell while hunting the extended but he can only hunt South of I-80. We have seen some bulls in Lamb's and on the faces South of the highway so we'll do some looking there.
> 
> Thanks again and keep the info coming!


This!

I would keep a watch in Lamb's and above the shooting range in Parley's accross from Mountain Dell.

My dad had the East Canyon tag last year and I would find cows and water and sit on it.

Once the rut starts the bulls start moving all over the place checking cows. We saw the bull my dad killed opening morning several miles from where he killed it. He was hanging with a cow that wouldn't leave his side even after he expired.


----------



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

Well...we're covering the country but not turning much up. This unit is huge! We have found a few bulls and caught a couple on trail cams, but nothing yet that we'd consider shooters. There's still a few weeks before the opener so we're hoping to stumble on some more before then.

Any bowhunters out there run across any? If so, and you don't mind sharing, we'd love to hear from you. We've been humbled a little by the process so far and are realizing we need all the help we can get.

Thanks all...oh and here are a few pics of some that we've seen:


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

well you found cows and water !


----------



## shauna9909 (Aug 18, 2016)

I drew out this same tag, on 2 points! I'm in the same position of not wanting to pay a guide $5000 + dollars so me and the husband have been hitting the mountains hard since we found out I drew. I'll be honest, I haven't found "the one" but they are definitely out there! I live in the Emery County Area, someone before me stated there are 2 moose up Huntington canyon, that isn't true...there are 2 bulls and a few cows...but if you live further north I wouldn't waste your time on them the ones in the Wasatch are bigger for sure. Good luck to you guys on the hunt!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Willow creek trailhead bjorkeman hollow area. There has been a very nice bull in there for the last 3 weeks


----------



## bnorth (Feb 2, 2014)

I seen this one up near co op above Strawberry Reservoir the other night. Sorry for the quality of photo but it was near dark and for some reason my phone camera is dying out on me.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

bnorth said:


> I seen this one up near co op above Strawberry Reservoir the other night. Sorry for the quality of photo but it was near dark and for some reason my phone camera is dying out on me.


Kinda hard to tell... but that looks like one big SOB


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

looks BIG


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Careful! Looks a lot like Sasquatch.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like a moose that is very nice already, but based on the way the antlers "tip up" instead of lay flat/droop it could be a younger bull.


----------



## bnorth (Feb 2, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Looks like a moose that is very nice already, but based on the way the antlers "tip up" instead of lay flat/droop it could be a younger bull.


He was tipped up a bit but. We don't have moose in Nevada so I don't know a lot about judging them but I estimated him to be "about" 40 inches but I could be off on that. I was able to walk to within 25 yards of him then he got up and faced me and snorted a couple times so I left him be.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

They are neat critters that is for sure. My guessing based on these pics would be somewhere in the 35" range. It looks like he had really nice brows maybe? Paddles seem on the short side too, which also points to a younger animal. If he makes it through this year or next even, he could be a real stunner I think.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

man i wish your camera was better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ran into this guy on the 'Satch yesterday.







He was on private property however.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw a bull on the Wasatch last night just south of I-80. I was watching him from binos and he was a good ways away from me, but from what I could tell he looked pretty palmated. Looked like at least a decent medium size bull, but I am no moose expert. If any of you tag holders want specifics feel free to pm me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, so I have to apologize for the shaky camera and the sideways video, but I saw this guy up Millcreek today.


----------



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I saw a bull on the Wasatch last night just south of I-80. I was watching him from binos and he was a good ways away from me, but from what I could tell he looked pretty palmated. Looked like at least a decent medium size bull, but I am no moose expert. If any of you tag holders want specifics feel free to pm me.


Just sent PM


----------



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

Well....my brother got it done yesterday. He took this beautiful bull at 10 yards with his bow after calling him in from over 500 yards away. Found this guy way back in the steep stuff. All the miles by road and foot since May has finally paid off.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Where did you end up killing it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrightjerry (Feb 23, 2016)

A couple more pics!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I like those long points.
Congrats!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! What a great bull! I agree with ridgetop, long points off of the palms are cool. Congratulations to your brother and thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Well done and congrats

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------

